# Temporary Residency/Work Visas



## sarahst (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone had had any experience applying for temporary residency in Israel. I am specifically wondering what documentation you need...

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sarahst said:


> I am specifically wondering what documentation you need... Thanks Sarah


Two passports is a good idea. Having an Israeli stamp in your passport when coming into the GCC could subject you to all sorts of hassle, as vice versa certainly will.


----------

